# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Don't Squat With Nike Shox

## MuscleScience

I found out the hard way today that when squating with Nike Shox on your feet that you may fall and look like a dumb ass. I was squating today and dumped the weights twice, I haven't dumbed a weight squating since I was like 15. So someone finally after the second time doing it someone said to me that it looked like my shoes smashed in when I was at the bottom of my squat. I normally wear my basketball shoes anyway to lift because I warm up by shooting some hoops for about 15 mins. But today I didn't and wore those shox. I switched shoes and that was the end of that. Just a heads up to you guys. 

Peace.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yeah shoes can make a big difference man. I always wear flat soled skate shoes by DC or Osiris.

----------


## donniebrasco

i use, those wellies with the frogs eyes on the front. the ones you had as a kid. jk.

----------


## D9S0M

Chuck Taylors are goood..i use them..

----------


## Mealticket

lmao, i blew out a shock once doing that. Didnt literally blow but squeezed itself apart.
I use Diesels to squat in.
They make a model w/ a metal arch support in it and w/ laces, it's incredible to squat in.

----------


## jamikehat

so I should go buy a new pair of shoes i guess...didn't factor in that expense

----------


## K.Biz

> yeah shoes can make a big difference man. I always wear flat soled skate shoes by DC or Osiris.


yup. me to

----------


## Schmidty

I go bear foot on squats, for everything else I got Vans

----------


## feloniness

second on the vans

----------


## trulbfan3

yeah dude, right after i got my shox i figured that out warmin up...ididnt dump the weight but i did dump the shoes and squat barefooted....not thats become my favorite weigh to squat...you should try it, for me it just feels like i have mopre controll over the weight or sumthin..

----------


## Geezy

Ive been working out in Shox for the last year and a half and Ive never had any problems...Are the ones you got for running or b-ball? I have the b-ball versions with the top strap and they give me support beyond belief. 
But in the end, find something that works good for you as we all are different.

----------


## stacked566

Umm, I squat in shox all the time, 500+ every time for triples. No problems. Although I suppose if you are not a wide stance squatter like myself then this could be a problem.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Ive been working out in Shox for the last year and a half and Ive never had any problems...Are the ones you got for running or b-ball? I have the b-ball versions with the top strap and they give me support beyond belief. 
> But in the end, find something that works good for you as we all are different.



I have the running version.

----------


## Superhuman

I have some flat-soled K-Swiss's that I use when I squat most of the time, but sometimes I'll wear shocks and I have no problem. I use a wide stance though. The only time I prefer shocks is when I do leg press for some reason it feels a lot better

----------


## jmkru

I really like adidas shell tops.

----------


## y100adics

I had a pair of shox like a year ago ... twisted my ankle twice in 1 game of touch football ... guess I was stupid for playing after the first time ... but I love football  :LOL:  Couldn't walk for 2 days ... threw them away!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I had a pair of shox like a year ago ... twisted my ankle twice in 1 game of touch football ... guess I was stupid for playing after the first time ... but I love football  Couldn't walk for 2 days ... threw them away!


I have noticed things like that to in them. Its like your walking on a platform and if you get off to the sides of them then your ankle roles.

----------


## guest589745

> yeah shoes can make a big difference man. I always wear flat soled skate shoes by DC or Osiris.


me too, DC's

----------


## Jack Rabbit Slim

i have used shocks since they have been out, and i have had no problems here.

----------


## Gear

Love the shox, but def the flat shoes for squats as you have a lot more stability, and stability is very important when it comes to squating.

-Gear

----------


## Dangerdan

I always train in Nike Free's. Not a lot of support but great feel.

----------


## trenzbyotch

i've always squated barefoot, anyone else out there that does??

----------


## Pops1985

> i've always squated barefoot, anyone else out there that does??



Me too Dude feel like I balance better

----------


## HSFootball

I use Nike Air Force Ones. Liftin with style baby!  :Wink:

----------


## uao85

I always look for an adidas or new balance running shoe with a slightly wider sole than the sides of the shoe, maybe its the whole width and firmness like what has been mentioned because I wear mine everywhere, working out, running, work, school, and wherever else I go and wouldnt have it any other way. I havent fallen over on squats, but I have walked through a puddle on the way into a gym and had one of my feet slip off of the top of a leg press platform while warming up and have it crash down and make a crap load of noise, but I just pushed it back up with 1 leg and dried the soles of my shoes off. Kind of caught me off gaurd. Live and learn I suppose.

Remington

----------


## kaberle_15

> i've always squated barefoot, anyone else out there that does??


I lift at home, I do everything barefoot, got lots of ugly cuts from banging toes into weights tho

----------


## BG

> Ive been working out in Shox for the last year and a half and Ive never had any problems...Are the ones you got for running or b-ball? I have the b-ball versions with the top strap and they give me support beyond belief. 
> But in the end, find something that works good for you as we all are different.


I wear the original b-ball ones too.

----------


## cwhid

Nike Shox running shoes, and even the basketball ones to a lesser degree have TERRIBLE lateral support, meaning its just a matter of time till you sprain an ankle. I know many people(including myself) whove sworn they will never buy another set(no matter how pimp they may look). Ive found that wearing my adidas A-cubed's(the adidas shox knockoff) are much better for squatting because of the wider last and better lateral support. The best thing though are my adidas basketball shoes. They are built with a flatter arch and wider last(great for my super wide feet). I just hate wearing high tops, so I only wear them when balling or squatting. If youre serious about squatting or running, stay away from the shox, they are good for looking pretty and thats about it.

----------


## HSFootball

I knew exactly what he meant right when I read the title. LoL

----------


## l2elapse

i squat all the time in nike shox, no problem

----------


## theboss

barefoot for me.

----------


## STYLE74

I use Otomix sneakers to train and they are great.......http://otomix.stores.yahoo.net/otomixfootwear.html

----------


## J*U*icEd

i only sneakers i wear training or not are airmax 95s or airmax 90s.... i gotta have the bubbles... they are soo comfortable

----------


## DARKSEID

After rolling my ankle during a squat in sneakers, I've been using workboots and never had a problem.

----------


## HSFootball

I read the title of the thread and lol'ed

----------


## operationgetbig

a lot of people like flat shoes like converse high tops.

----------


## 5x10

i squat and deadlift in socks

----------


## Valac

dunlop volleys! FTW! best shoes in the entire world. 
back to basics!

----------


## rockinred

> Chuck Taylors are goood..i use them..


Bro, I blew out my back using my Taylors 2 weeks ago... well I pinched a nerve at least... I usually wear some running shoes by nike with some good arch supports since I am flat footed...

I think the key here is consistency... I always used the others and switched up that one day, when I threw on the normal 405, (little heavy, but not abnormal weight) it threw me for a loop and tweaked my muscle... 

be cautious when changing things up is all I have to say!

----------


## ironaddict69

Shit now im debating between my converse, my pumas (also flat) or getting a pair of osiris. anyone use doc martins the steeltoed boot things?

----------


## skank

I don't know how some of you can do heavy squats barefooted or in socks. Workboots seem the safest, best support.

----------


## IronSheff

I've used shox for years and never had a problem

----------


## Geezy

I squatted in my shox running versions yesterday and I think they are just as comfortable as the b-ball ones.

----------


## Superhuman

Squatting heavy in shox sucks!!!! Lightweight (up to 315lbs) is no problem but when you start to get a little heavier it is terrible. At 495lbs+ I can feel the shox compress and my balance goes to shit

----------


## doolo

Several people got it right.... BAREFOOT owns faces off of the skull if you know what i mean.

i always see peoples feet wobbling back and forth when they squat cause theyre in shoes.

----------


## ejk795

I use air max 360..... Allthough I blew out my first pair but all good sent them back and got brand new ones

----------


## BgMc31

Co-signs on what superhuman says. If you all are squatting in air filled shoes, comfortably, you aren't squatting heavy. Heavy squatting requires hard sole shoes or boots. Chucks, weightlifting shoes, or Inzer squat shoes are best, but I've seen many use heavy work boots to great results. I've also seen some top powerlifters, strongmen, and weighlifters squat very heavy barefooted. But again your barefeet, like chucks have no give unlike shox and other running shoes.

----------


## BIG_T_MC06

Air max 95's good for squatting IMO

----------


## powerliftmike

get olympic lifting shoes. or some shoe with a wooden or noncompressable wedge under the heel. tennis shoes/sneakers are facking dangerous

----------


## hagan981

> if you are not a wide stance squatter like myself then this could be a problem.


If I wear nike shox and squat with a wide stance i feel fine. As soon as I bring in my feet to a narrow stance my balance is completely off.

----------


## BgMc31

> If I wear nike shox and squat with a wide stance i feel fine. As soon as I bring in my feet to a narrow stance my balance is completely off.


How heavy are you squatting?

Anyone can squat light in any shoes. I've seen a woman squat 135 is high heels. Not safe but if it's light enough, you can squat in anything.

----------


## tri-athlete

lol, nike shox are such overpriced garbage.

----------


## SmoothIsFast

my shox are actually crushing from doing squats in them I need to have a new pair shipped over to me.

----------


## powerlifter18

use chucks ive used them for 3 years and they provide alot of ankle support

----------


## 440Charger

I generally workout bare foot but if i have to wear shoes I wear nike frees 5.0's

----------


## qualityclrk1

In highschool i once forgot my tennis shoes and it was my "leg day". All i had was a pair of my Doc Marten Boots....and honestly i loved it and continued to use them until i graduated. Once i started hitting a public gym i let my ego get in my way, and i thought everyone else might think i was a dumb ass. I now just an old pair of my basketball shoes.

----------


## gberland

I use shox mind u my heaviest. Squat is 325 lb I no issues. Mabey that's not heavy enough

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I use shox mind u my heaviest. Squat is 325 lb I no issues. Mabey that's not heavy enough
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


this thread is 11 years old. I didn’t know shox were still around. I prefer wrestling or boxing shoes myself.

----------


## Couchlockd

Attachment 173383

I have shoes for bench days (KD7 elites) shoes fir leg day (Adidas shell tops) shoes fir arm day (Nike excellerate 3) shoes for shoulder day (Reebok dmx running)

Nice to have choices

----------


## cousinmuscles

> this thread is 11 years old. I didn’t know shox were still around. I prefer wrestling or boxing shoes myself.


I wear $3 sandals for the gym usually but for deads and sometimes squats it's barefoot, otherwise I have some limited edition 2008 adistars for squats, they're the best squatting shoes.

----------


## EndlessApex

I like my heel to be elevated a bit. Nike Trainerendors have been my go to for a couple years now. They're discontinued but you can find them on ebay in most adult sizes.

----------

